# Led exterior lights and hid kit



## 2017calicruze (Oct 2, 2017)

Just ordered a diode dynamics 6k hid kit today for my 17 lt with projectors and also back up lights and license plate light . Anybody installed these before and any tips ? It appears the license plate light is already led so may not have to replace that but also what about the interior ones with no sunroof ? Couldn't find a bulb # foe those yet thanks !


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, the stock 17’ projectors, have a horrible cutoff line. I’m looking for someone to retrofit a new projector into the headlight, itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I searched hi and low for Gen II tutorials with no luck. I would use your owners manual to start with. 

On the chance that the Gen I's are similar, here is a link to my reverse light install tutorial. If nothing else, write up a tutorial as you stumble along trying to figure it out.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tail light installs are 9/10 times one of the easiest things you can do. I bet you can open the trunk and immediately see all screws/bolts/clips that need to be removed to get to them. Don't be afraid to do stuff without directions, just be gentle and nothing will be broken. HID kits are pretty straightforward, they look daunting because of how much wiring there is but it's all plug n play aside from a couple easy to do grounding loops.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Unfortunately, the stock 17’ projectors, have a horrible cutoff line. I’m looking for someone to retrofit a new projector into the headlight, itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The cutoff compared to higher end vehicles isn't great, however compared to other vehicles that come with halogen projectors, it's not terrible. The glare from them is still greatly reduced compared to gen 1 reflectors.


----------



## 2017calicruze (Oct 2, 2017)

Got the interior and back up lights done getting the hid kit put on Thursday cause I don't trust myself lol


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, did you succeeded to install those lights? Any pics? I'm interested to put some colder light bulbs instead of stock projectors..they are too yellow(


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Pix?


----------

